# Access to Private forum



## gr8ful1

Hey y'all,

I have over 30 posts but I still can't visit the private forum. Am I doing it wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## MarriedDude

You need the secret Handshake....I'd tell you, but it's a secret
@MattMatt


----------



## MattMatt

gr8ful1 said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> I have over 30 posts but I still can't visit the private forum. Am I doing it wrong?
> 
> Thanks!


Try again.

If it doesn't work, please tell a moderator and we'll take a look.


----------



## ConanHub

gr8ful1 said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> I have over 30 posts but I still can't visit the private forum. Am I doing it wrong?
> 
> Thanks!


LOL! I saw that you were heading there.:grin2:


----------



## 225985

Try rebooting TAM.


----------



## FeministInPink

And/or try clearing your cache/cookies.


----------



## gr8ful1

Thanks all - your secret handshaking sauce worked. I'm good to go


----------



## bluelily

I can't access it too. Mod, help please ?


----------



## sunsetmist

Help here too. 

Went through PayPal and used credit card option to be Forum Supporter but this doesn't show under ID nor do I access to Private Forum. It is possible delay is through PayPal.


----------



## EleGirl

Check to make sure that the charge shows up under PayPal. 

Did you get any email from TAM telling you that the transaction completed?

I'll let the admin team know so they can look into it.


----------



## sunsetmist

Thank you. No notice from TAM. Will check Pay Pal.


----------



## sunsetmist

Problem was with PayPal Communications Dept. Hope has been resolved. Thanks again.


----------



## EleGirl

sunsetmist said:


> Problem was with PayPal Communications Dept. Hope has been resolved. Thanks again.


Hm? how did you determine that PayPal is the problem?


----------



## JoannaG

I also paid via PayPal and haven’t got access, nor notification of transaction. I sent email the other day and no response to that.


----------



## EleGirl

Just to keep you up to date, I've told the tech folks but have not heard back from them.


----------



## Administrator

would you guys be able to send me a PM of your email address and paypal transaction ID?

Lee


----------



## Garibaldi

*Re: Access to Private forum #MeToo*



Yungster said:


> would you guys be able to send me a PM of your email address and paypal transaction ID?
> 
> Lee


I paid a years subs via PayPal 12th July 2018

According to my PayPal account it's completed.

But still no access as of today.


----------



## personofinterest

Wow, lots people suddenly needing paid for access. Wondering what people are wanting to see so badly....Wondering


----------



## Ms. Hawaii

personofinterest said:


> Wow, lots people suddenly needing paid for access. Wondering what people are wanting to see so badly....Wondering




Why does it bother you? Just wondering...


----------



## EleGirl

*Re: Access to Private forum #MeToo*



Garibaldi said:


> would you guys be able to send me a PM of your email address and paypal transaction ID?
> 
> Lee


I paid a years subs via PayPal 12th July 2018

According to my PayPal account it's completed.

But still no access as of today.[/QUOTE]

@Garibaldi

Did you send the requested information to Yungster?


----------



## EleGirl

personofinterest said:


> Wow, lots people suddenly needing paid for access. Wondering what people are wanting to see so badly....Wondering


My bet is that this is normal, it's just that we are seeing it right now because there is a problem with the connection to PayPal. TAM made some changes recently to make the site more secure and they seem to be messing with the PayPal connection and member status/access. So the tech team it working to identify the problem and fix it.


----------



## personofinterest

Ms. Hawaii said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, lots people suddenly needing paid for access. Wondering what people are wanting to see so badly....Wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you? Just wondering...
Click to expand...

It doesnt bother me. It's just an interesting observation.

Hey, are there a lot of Orchids in Hawaii? I love orchids.


----------



## Administrator

If anyone is encountering an issue with paid subscriptions please send us a PM and we will help get the issue sorted. 

Cheers, 

Danniella


----------



## Garibaldi

*Re: Access to Private forum #MeToo*



EleGirl said:


> I paid a years subs via PayPal 12th July 2018
> 
> According to my PayPal account it's completed.
> 
> But still no access as of today.


 @Garibaldi

Did you send the requested information to Yungster?[/QUOTE]

I cannae do it!

Not enuf posts????


ETA: All good PM sent


----------



## GusPolinski

EleGirl said:


> My bet is that this is normal, it's just that we are seeing it right now because there is a problem with the connection to PayPal. *TAM made some changes recently to make the site more secure* and they seem to be messing with the PayPal connection and member status/access. So the tech team it working to identify the problem and fix it.


Awesome!

What prompted this, by the way?

Anything to do with a certain somewhat-recently-banned user?


----------



## Administrator

It's been on the drawing table for awhile now. Finally got everything in place for it, and so we pulled the trigger

Kevin


----------



## Garibaldi

Yungster said:


> It's been on the drawing table for awhile now. Finally got everything in place for it, and so we pulled the trigger
> 
> Kevin


Sorry Sport but it's still not working for the paying customers! 

If you want me to POQ just shoot me a refund


----------



## Administrator

It would seem the site was still sending out URL's that did not include the new SSL format. Fixed that now.

If you are coming to the site through a bookmark, you should redo it to make sure the new format is includes. The front of the address should read "https" NOT "http"

Kevin


----------



## Garibaldi

Yungster said:


> It would seem the site was still sending out URL's that did not include the new SSL format. Fixed that now.
> 
> If you are coming to the site through a bookmark, you should redo it to make sure the new format is includes. The front of the address should read "https" NOT "http"
> 
> Kevin


Kev my lad, thanks for the reply. It DOES read "https" and I STILL have no access.

Hey! If we keep this banter up, I'll reach the magical post number & maybe then I can access the Inner Sanctum!?


----------



## Administrator

Garibaldi said:


> Kev my lad, thanks for the reply. It DOES read "https" and I STILL have no access.
> 
> Hey! If we keep this banter up, I'll reach the magical post number & maybe then I can access the Inner Sanctum!?


I went into your account and gave you extra usergroups.

Let me know if you're still having issues with this.

Ed


----------



## Shoyoself

Hi! I can’t find a clear answer so I’ll ask here. To access the private forum, do you just need to have over 30 posts, or do you need to be a forum supporter, or both? I have the requisite post count, but do not have access.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Administrator

The promotion also has a time factor due to what's called fluff posting in order to get in

Kyle


----------



## Shoyoself

Yungster said:


> The promotion also has a time factor due to what's called fluff posting in order to get in
> 
> Kyle


Okay, thank you. I’ll keep contributing where I can and keep an eye out for the change.


----------



## Administrator

Glad to help. Let us know if you have any other issues.
-JB


----------



## Blondilocks

Just to be clear: if anyone is paying money to have access to the private forum immediately, it ain't gonna work - so save your dough.


----------

